# Right or Left Shift Key



## PatrickJameson (May 13, 2010)

22:52:25 < Jai> my shift key refuses to work
22:52:37 <%PatrickJameson> don't you have two of them?
22:52:40 < Jai> ah, false alarm
22:52:53 < Jai> PatrickJameson: i only really use the left shift key
22:53:04 <%PatrickJameson> interesting
22:53:11 <%PatrickJameson> I ususally use the right one
22:53:19 <%PatrickJameson> are you a lefty?
22:53:23 < Jai> righty

Just interested in people's preferences. I'm not really interested in the ambidextrous people's results, as I don't see any significance in it going either way(not that this poll has any significance anyway).


----------



## Forte (May 13, 2010)

I broke my left shift key doing M3 >_>


----------



## Sa967St (May 13, 2010)

Righty, Left shift key.




Forte said:


> I broke my left shift key doing M3 >_>


LMAO


----------



## blah (May 13, 2010)

Lrn2touchtype.


----------



## ianini (May 13, 2010)

Left.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 13, 2010)

I'm right handed, and I use the shift key with the hand thats not typing the word.

"My name" -> Left shift key
"Qwerty" -> Right shift key


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 13, 2010)

blah said:


> Lrn2touchtype.



[...]
22:53:23 < Jai> righty
22:53:31 < Jai> i don't type "properly"
22:53:45 <%PatrickJameson> I don't either.
22:53:42 < Jai> i touch type, but not with proper posture
22:53:45 < Jai> and i barely use my pinky
22:53:47 <%PatrickJameson> same.

(switched around line 3 and 4 to make more sense).


----------



## LewisJ (May 13, 2010)

Left shift or gtfo


----------



## shelley (May 13, 2010)

Right shift key is too far away. Left shift is right there.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 13, 2010)

my left shift key is just bigger than my right...I don't have to try to know where it is, I just have to Press on its general location and I manage.


----------



## riffz (May 13, 2010)

Righty, left shift key.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 13, 2010)

shelley said:


> Right shift key is too far away. Left shift is right there.



Hm, good point. It seems like it would benefit me a bit if I switch.


----------



## Edward (May 13, 2010)

Left or 
Capslock-letter-caps lock.

If you can't tell, I'm a bad typer...


----------



## buelercuber (May 13, 2010)

wow not alot of lefties on this forum XD


----------



## Andreaillest (May 13, 2010)

I use both... whichever is more convenient. I'm a righty.


----------



## foxfan352 (May 13, 2010)

blah said:


> Lrn2touchtype.


So when you cap a letter that's on the left side you use the right shift and vice verse.


----------



## martin8768 (May 13, 2010)

foxfan352 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Lrn2touchtype.
> ...


this


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2010)

I write with my right hand, although I would categorise myself as mixed-handed.
I also use both shift keys, depending on which character I'm typing. However I'm generally more inclined towards the right shift key.

So I voted right-handed and right shift key.


----------



## blade740 (May 13, 2010)

I always use the left shift, and I'm right handed. The left shift key is actually halfway under my a, whereas the right shift is two and a half keys over from my s key.

That, and I do most of my typing on my eeepc, and the right shift key is in a weird spot on the other side of the arrow keys so I'd hit up on accident trying to press it.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 13, 2010)

Left shift FTW.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 13, 2010)

This is interesting. I've never noticed this before...

When typing words, I pretty much always use the left shift key. However, if I need to type a symbol (like @ or $ or & or whatever), then I use right shift and use a finger on my left hand to type the symbol.


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2010)

I think I use both.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 13, 2010)

Both, since I OH type a lot. Although during 2H I guess I use left more, since my left pinky is more used to reaching for keys like alt ctrl tab caps and fn.


----------



## Carrot (May 13, 2010)

My right hand fails typing xD I can only use thumb and pointning finger when typing with right hand xD. But with my left hand I use all my fingers xD so I always use left shift key.. xD

I'm a righty =D


----------



## Provectus (May 13, 2010)

Righty.

Left shift for anything except question marks.


----------



## Thomas09 (May 13, 2010)

Depends on what layout I'm using. For Qwerty, I use Left. Colemak is use both.


----------



## Suzanne (May 13, 2010)

Im a righty and I use my right shift key  I almost never us the left XD


----------



## tanapak1 (May 13, 2010)

Righty, Left shift key.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 13, 2010)

Righty, and for the majority of the time i use the left shift key. Every now and then i use the right just so it doesnt feel left out and neglected


----------



## Ewks (May 13, 2010)

I'm a typing noob and I didn't even know that there was a right shift key until a few years ago. So I use the left for everything unless I'm OH typing and have to type a letter I can't reach from left.

Oh yeah I'm a righty.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 14, 2010)

I'm a righty, and use the right shift key with my right pinkey.


----------



## Tyrannous (May 14, 2010)

seems like im in a minority here lol, lefty with right shift key, using my pinky lol


----------



## Joël (May 14, 2010)

I had to try this out while typing some stuff, and looking at my hands ...

I usually use the left shift key, and I am a righty. I guess I am pretty normal... (YEEEY, I am not a minority ).


----------



## Ranzha (May 15, 2010)

I am a lefty, and I use the left shift key predominantly. I only use the right shift key when making the '?' character or typing out 'QWERTY'. Yeah, I use QWERTY. Get over it.


----------

